# Secretary Zinke Signs Orders to Expand Access to Public Lands



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.nwtf.org/about/state-news/zinke-expands-public-lands-access

"The two secretarial orders include:

Secretarial Order 3347 advances conservation stewardship, improves game and habitat management, and increases outdoor recreation opportunities by directing bureaus and agencies to immediately identify areas where recreation and fishing can be expanded. The order also requests input from the Wildlife and Hunting Heritage Conservation Council and Sport Fishing and Boating Partnership Council to provide recommendations on enhancing and expanding access on public lands and improving habitat for fish and wildlife.

Secretarial Order 3346 overturns the recent (Jan 2017) ban lead ammunition and fish tackle used on Fish and Wildlife Service lands, waters, and facilities. The order highlights the need for additional review and consultation with local stakeholders."

*I had not heard about 3346. What lands/waters would that have directly affected us here in UT?*

3346: https://www.doi.gov/sites/doi.gov/files/uploads/order_no._3346.pdf

3347: https://www.doi.gov/sites/doi.gov/files/uploads/order_no._3347.pdf


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, words alone can't express how excited I am.

What is a "Secretarial Order"?

Who is "the Wildlife and Hunting Heritage Conservation Council"?

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

and then this....

http://mtpr.org/post/zinke-votes-yes-lands-transfer-rules-change


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

A real westerner (not CO, WA, OR) is great in this position. Be happy people.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OriginalOscar said:


> A real westerner (not CO, WA, OR) is great in this position. Be happy people.


Sure, more hate...so people from WA, OR and CO are not real westerners...so just what the he** does that supposed to mean? To get technical, it's the Utah bunch(real westerners) that are trying to steal the land...well, to make it clear, the politicians from Utah are trying to steal the land.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know what a "Secretarial Order" is?

Hey, the word "Secretarial" has "Secret" in it.

I'm thinking the UWN needs a dictionary or a glossary.

.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> Sure, more hate...so people from WA, OR and CO are not real westerners...so just what the he** does that supposed to mean? To get technical, it's the Utah bunch(real westerners) that are trying to steal the land...well, to make it clear, the politicians from Utah are trying to steal the land.


No hate my friend just cultural facts of some fine states located in the western third of the great United States.

If it makes ya'all feel better I'd agree eastern OR, eastern WA and west slope CO are western folk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone: "the Wildlife and Hunting Heritage Conservation Council"?

Hey, the UWN glossary:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-everything-else/36207-uwn-vernacular-17.html#post1798625


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

We don't have any Roosevelts today, certainly not among our local politicians.

A quote:

*Conservation means development as much as it does protection. I recognize the right and duty of this generation to develop and use the natural resources of our land; but I do not recognize the right to waste them, or to rob, by wasteful use, the generations that come after us.*


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think this is good news. As with so much right now, the devil is likely in the details. A few random observations.

1. Re"The order also requests input from the Wildlife and Hunting Heritage Conservation Council and Sport Fishing and Boating Partnership Council to provide recommendations on enhancing and expanding access on public lands and improving habitat for fish and wildlife."

Some environmental groups might feel that these 2 directives could be antagonistic to each other. For instance, increased road and OHV access could be seen to threaten important fish and wildlife habitat. Habitat improvement may require reduced access (especially motorized) to achieve certain goals. It will be interesting to see what details come out and how different environmental/conservation groups react to the guideleines.

2.


wyogoob said:


> Does anyone know what a "Secretarial Order" is?


A secretarial order sounds like something from the Clinton/Lewinsky era. Actually, I believe it is a directive from the head (Secretary of Interior) to his/her regional directors to find ways to accomplish listed guidelines.

3. I lived in Colorado for 4 years. I sure thought I was a Westerner. I even ate Rocky Mountain oysters there. What's more Western than that.

4. Anyone: "the Wildlife and Hunting Heritage Conservation Council"?
No clue.

Top of page!


----------

